# Budget projector?



## goblin1 (May 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Newbie here.

I'm in the market for a projector. I'm on a strict budget, though, so I've been exploring the lower end of the market. Do any of you guys have any opinions of, or experience with, this: http://ramblax.co.uk/p~p-93392816~Acer-X110-DLP-SVGA-2500ANSI-Lumens-3D-Projector.aspx ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Are you wanting a office(XVGA) or home theater projector. Optoma makes some of the cheaper 720p projectors that get good reviews. A tad over $600 USD seems to be the low end of home theater projectors. You can also try used and refurbished gear from last year for less.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not familiar with that one, but it looks like a lower end conference room projector. I have no idea how it would do with video, but presentation projectors (which are usually cheaper) don't do as good with home theater (moving images).


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

What is your maximum budget?


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

I just bought the Optoma hd20 and I am extremely pleased. It is 1080p and super easy to set up. It was just over $900 through Amazon. I watched a blue ray movie yesterday on it and it was awesome really. If you can, give that a look.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

z06gal said:


> I just bought the Optoma hd20 and I am extremely pleased. It is 1080p and super easy to set up. It was just over $900 through Amazon. I watched a blue ray movie yesterday on it and it was awesome really. If you can, give that a look.


If you don't mind, can you post what screen you are using it with, the distance between them, and room ambient light?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Fiona, I'm looking into the feasibility of a projector too, perhaps down the road a bit. Sounds like we may have similar ideas. If I came across the right equipment at the right (cheap) price, I'd jump on it, but it needs to be suited for your viewing area. There are threads here that support the idea of evaluating room first, then selecting screen followed by projector as the picture is determined by the combination of the whole. Personally, I will be looking at low hr used and last year's models to find the best bargain once I figure out my needs.


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry I am so late responding. I have had this screen since 1996. It was installed by the guys I dealt with at the time along with a Runco CinemaPro 750. It is 7' diagonal if that helps. My room is 18 x 20 and our chairs are about 13ft or so. I actually just bought a Pioneer Elite SC25 and I hooked up the mic and let it do its thing in determing speaker settings, etc. I was admittedly skeptical but it actually did a pretty good job. I only made a couple changes. When we bought this house, this room had a ceiling fan with lights but I took it down since I knew it would be my theater room. I bought room darkening blinds for the window and I am very impressed with those. I hope any of this helps in some way. As far as the Optoma, I am very impressed at this point. My intention is to go lcd in a couple years but thought I would give this one a shot for the price. I had to replace my satellite receiver [actually did that today] and if you can go 1080p, I would really encourage it. The clarity is unreal good.

Edit: I really didn't answer your question on the screen because I don't know what kind it is. It has a black frame bolted to the wall and the screen attaches to it with some sort of velcro type stuff. I have considered upgrading but haven't done alot of reading on it.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

goblin1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie here.
> 
> ...


I'm just learning about projectors; the brightness and contrast are good on paper, but the resolution is nowhere near hd levels as I understand. I don't think the Acer would do your picture justice.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

This isn't a home theater projector, but is a multimedia one. It will do fine, but it won't be HD quality. I use a multimedia projector myself and it works great, but it's not for everyone. Of the budget models I'd look for the Sanyo PLV-z60.


----------



## goblin1 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies 

This is at the upper end of my budget - http://ramblax.co.uk/p~p-81602488~Acer-X1230-3D-DLP-Projector.aspx - is it any better, or should I still look to be spending more on a dedicated HT projector?


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know if I just got lucky in an area where others haven't, but based on my experience going the budget route, I strongly support getting a used pre-HDMI SVGA projector for $300 on eBay (I got a PLUS U2-1130 for $280 myself) and coupling it with an HDFury3 RGB-HDMI converter for another $300, totalling $600 in the end. My projector would have been $3,000 if I got it new in 2003, and while the refresh rate is a bit below 24fps, the Blu Ray player says it is transmitting 1080p, and the picture quality continues to blow me away every time I see it. It's worth looking into at any rate!


----------



## goblin1 (May 28, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

In my continued search, I came across the Optoma H65, its 720p and dlp, so possible rainbow effect though I'm reading that is becoming less of an issue with newer dlp projectors with faster color wheels. I saw it new for $600 shipped in the US. I will likely go with a dlp projector as dust is a major problem where I live (dust storms!) and it is supposedly sealed whereas lcd projectors can get 'dust blobs'.

Let us know what you come up with:T


----------

